# Crespelli



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Where in the world do you come up with all them words? You really must love to cook, and it shows. It looks fantastic.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

BigJim said:


> Where in the world do you come up with all them words? You really must love to cook, and it shows. It looks fantastic.


Thanks Jim, yes, I love to cook.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Two Knots said:


> Thanks Jim, yes, I liove to cook.



That's the kind of woman I've been looking for, for my entire life. 

And they are already taken, DANG. 

As Jim said, the Italian word had me wondering what is that, now I know, And might attempt to create my own version.

Thank you for sharing.


ED


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

de-nagorg said:


> That's the kind of woman I've been looking for, for my entire life.
> 
> And they are already taken, DANG.
> 
> ...


LOL...Ed, you want the recipe? From there you can create your own version.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Stuffed crepes huh.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> Stuffed crepes huh.


Yes, I have to work on getting the crepe thinner, also next time I want to use an 8” pan - if I have one. First I have to see if the 8”
crepe folds over twice.

Hey wooley, I’m going to try and make an artisan bread in the dutch oven, It calls
for parchment paper ...Do you think that could I substitute aluminum foil? I don’t want to go to the store again today.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Should be able to but probably give it a light coat of oil. Look at these.









7 Parchment Paper Substitute - You Can Use Instead of Parchment Paper


Parchment paper can be useful for a variety of tasks. However, for whatever reason, you may not always have enough on hand in your kitchen. So, when supplies are low, you'll need an effective substitute that




www.kitchenfeeds.com







Amazon.com : parchment paper sheets



Sheet pan sizes, squares, cake pan sheets with lifting tabs, perforated sheets for air fryers. I have several hundred each 1/4 sheet and 1/2 sheet.



Two Knots said:


> Yes, I have to work on getting the crepe thinner, also next time I want to use an 8” pan - if I have one. First I have to see if the 8”
> crepe folds over twice.
> 
> Hey wooley, I’m going to try and make an artisan bread in the dutch oven, It calls
> for parchment paper ...Do you think that could I substitute aluminum foil? I don’t want to go to the store again today.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> Should be able to but probably give it a light coat of oil. Look at these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok, thanks, I’ll spray aluminum foil.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I am not fond of ricotta. But the crepes look beautiful. Homemade sauce?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

J. V. said:


> I am not fond of ricotta. But the crepes look beautiful. Homemade sauce?


yes, homemade.
You dont have to use ricotta...you could use anything you want...sautéed zucchini
with mozzarella and grating cheese or spinach, mozzarella, and grading cheese,
or thin sliced sausage and peppers with mozzarella - you get the idea.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Two Knots said:


> LOL...Ed, you want the recipe? From there you can create your own version.


Why yes maam, I would love to get your recipe, as would some others here, I bet.


ED


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

For the crepes ... do an internet search on hot to make the crepes...
I doubled this recipe and got 12 - 10” crepes










for the filling 16 oz Ricotta, 4 oz mozzarella,
pecorino romano, 3 cooked and chopped sausages, parsley, salt/ pepper, 6 oz thawed leaf spinach, ( optional) last 10 minutes of baking the other 4 oz of mozzarella and more grating cheese

place sauce in pan...
fill 1/2 of crepe, fold over and then fold over again...Place in pan cover with sauce...cover pan with foil, bake 350* for 35 minutes
then uncover foil and put more mozzarella and grating cheese...
put back in oven for 10 more minutes, until mozzarella melts.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Two Knots said:


> For the crepes ... do an internet search on hot to make the crepes...
> I doubled this recipe and got 12 - 10” crepes
> View attachment 643349
> 
> ...



Sounds simple enough that I can even do it.

But I am confused as to what you say "Grating Cheese", there are hundreds of cheeses that can be grated, so is there a specific one that you use?


ED


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

de-nagorg said:


> Sounds simple enough that I can even do it.
> 
> But I am confused as to what you say "Grating Cheese", there are hundreds of cheeses that can be grated, so is there a specific one that you use?
> 
> ...


Romano, parmigiana, anything you like.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Two Knots said:


> Romano, parmigiana, anything you like.


Joann: Thanks, I am working on a recipe of my own, based on yours.

Using Flour Tortillas, your basic fillings, a sliced mushroom, green peppers, and my Grandmothers homemade Pasta sauce. 

All rolled up similar to a Burrito, and smothered in a pan like your recipe.

Odd that a Scottish girl would have a pasta sauce, but I remember loving it as a child. 

I mentioned before that she was the Chef at a local Cattleman's Club, for many years , while being the Wife and head cook at a Cattle Ranch, back in my Mothers growing up days. 

Grandmother started me in her kitchen, when I was old enough to hold a potato peeler.

Saying, " No Grandson of mine, is going to grow up not knowing how to take care of himself!"



But I digress, I thank you for sharing your secrets.


ED


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Two Knots said:


> Romano, parmigiana, anything you like.


I use both and like I did last night I combined Parm Regiano and Romano together. I grate it on my box grater and mix them up. When you are paying close to $20 a pound for Parm and $15 a pound for Romano its a nice tasty way to make it last just a bit longer. 
I always buy my parm and romano at Costco. Best price and the real thing.

Last night I finished up grating the Regiano and found I had several heels to use in soup. I grate until I can grate no more and my fingers are important to me.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Ed, the flour tortillas would work well. You’re going to fold it twice right? once after
you fill it, and then fold it in half again.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

JV, We pay much less for our cheese at the Italian markets. Like 6.99 to 12.99
They also go on sale for a couple of bucks less per pound.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

JV, We pay much less for our cheese at the Italian markets. Like 6.99 to 12.99
They also go on sale for a couple of bucks less per pound.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Two Knots said:


> Ed, the flour tortillas would work well. You’re going to fold it twice right? once after
> you fill it, and then fold it in half again.



If I fill it full enough, it will squash out the ends, when it is doubled over. 

I will have to experiment on that point.

ED


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Two Knots said:


> JV, We pay much less for our cheese at the Italian markets. Like 6.99 to 12.99
> They also go on sale for a couple of bucks less per pound.
> View attachment 643521


You could buy it, and mail it to them, at $10.00 a pound, and both of you make a good deal, you profit, they save. 

WIN-WIN.


ED


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Great price Knot. How much is the Parm Regiano?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

J V ...When its not on sale it goes for 15.99 ...on sale, it’s 13.99 a pound...
how much do you pay?


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Two Knots said:


> J V ...When its not on sale it goes for 15.99 ...on sale, it’s 13.99 a pound...
> how much do you pay?


Not sure. Packaging gone. But sounds like we pay close to the same thing. Peccorino is less money. But I love it.
Sometimes I wonder about the Regiano? So much more and not sure its that much better.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

J. V. said:


> Not sure. Packaging gone. But sounds like we pay close to the same thing. Peccorino is less money. But I love it.
> Sometimes I wonder about the Regiano? So much more and not sure its that much better.


I don’t really notice the difference. I would only use the Regiano on top of the food when serving, never in the recipe- for instance I put 1/2 cup plus - cheese in meatballs - I would not put Regiano in my meatballs.
Edit: I agree Pecorino is very good, That’s what I use the most.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Two Knots said:


> I don’t really notice the difference. I would only use the Regiano on top of the food when serving, never in the recipe- for instance I put 1/2 cup plus - cheese in meatballs - I would not put Regiano in my meatballs.
> Edit: I agree Pecorino is very good, That’s what I use the most.


Years ago there was a show called Frugal Gourmet. I watched it all the time. He had a guest that was using Peccorino. Jeff continued to mention Regiano and the guest told him he liked Peccorino better. I will never forget that episode.
It seems all TV chefs (yes most every single one of them has attended a culinary school) use and promote Regiano.
I am certain this has increased demand and has brought hard cheeses to the forefront.
When I was a kid my mother used the Kraft cheese in the green container. Its all I knew as a kid and my mother was Italian.


----------

